# [erledigt] gnome 3.6

## Obelix

Hallo

jetzt hab ich so viel über gnome gelesen, aber installiert habe "ihn" bisher nicht. Will ich aber gerne mal versuchen, damit ich mir selbst ein Bild machen kann...

Folgende Ausgangssituation:

Ich habe das Profil "KDE"

In /etc/make.conf ist folgendes eingetragen

```
USE="64bit icu mmx sse sse2 gtk gnome"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

```

ein "emerge --ask gnome" liefert eine elend lange Liste mit Paketen, die installiert werden sollen, und einige Meldungen. Alle, mit denen ich etwas anfangen konnte, habe ich bereits beseitigt.

Jetzt sind noch folgende Meldungen über:

```
!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-libs/gtk+:3

  (x11-libs/gtk+-9999::gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-3.5.13:3 required by (gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.6.0::gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 7 more with the same problem)

  (x11-libs/gtk+-3.4.4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas:0

  (gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.4.2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.6.0::gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.5.91 required by (gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.6.0::gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 2 more with the same problem)

dev-libs/glib:2

  (dev-libs/glib-2.32.4-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (dev-libs/glib-9999::gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/glib-9999:2 required by (dev-util/gdbus-codegen-9999::gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 12 more with the same problem)

net-libs/libsoup:2.4

  (net-libs/libsoup-2.38.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~net-libs/libsoup-2.38.1 required by (net-libs/libsoup-gnome-2.38.1::gentoo, installed)

  (net-libs/libsoup-2.39.92::gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=net-libs/libsoup-2.39.2:2.4[introspection?] required by (net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.9.91-r300::gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ~net-libs/libsoup-2.39.92 required by (net-libs/libsoup-gnome-2.39.92::gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge)

dev-libs/gobject-introspection:0

  (dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.32.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (dev-libs/gobject-introspection-9999::gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.33.10 required by (dev-libs/gjs-9999::gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge)

dev-util/gdbus-codegen:0

  (dev-util/gdbus-codegen-9999::gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.33 required by (gnome-base/nautilus-3.6.0::gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.32.4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

dev-cpp/glibmm:2

  (dev-cpp/glibmm-2.33.12::gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-cpp/glibmm-2.33.1:2 required by (dev-cpp/gtkmm-3.5.12::gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-cpp/glibmm-2.32.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

gnome-base/gnome-common:3

  (gnome-base/gnome-common-3.4.0.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (gnome-base/gnome-common-3.5.5::gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=gnome-base/gnome-common-3.5.5 required by (www-client/epiphany-3.6.0::gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge)

app-crypt/gcr:0

  (app-crypt/gcr-3.4.1-r2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (app-crypt/gcr-3.6.0::gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=app-crypt/gcr-3.5.5 required by (www-client/epiphany-3.6.0::gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge)

net-libs/libsoup-gnome:2.4

  (net-libs/libsoup-gnome-2.39.92::gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=net-libs/libsoup-gnome-2.39.6:2.4 required by (www-client/epiphany-3.6.0::gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (net-libs/libsoup-gnome-2.38.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

Ich möchte nicht, dass der Eindruck entsteht, ich versuche nicht selbst rauszufinden, wie man das löst, aber ich verstehe schon mal gar nicht, was die von mir wollen...

Ich habe bisher kein GTK+ installiert (war ich zumindest der Meinung) und daher ist mir nicht klar, wie da Pakete in Slots bereits in Konflikt mit neuen stehen können. Vielleicht kann mir das erst mal jemand erklären und dann auch einen Tipp geben, wie ich dann diese Probleme aus den Meldungen beheben kann.

Und dann kann ich mal selbst einen Blick auf gnome werden  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich bin ja nicht ganz unerfahren  :Wink: 

Die Blocks konnte ich lösen, indem ich die Pakete erst einzeln mit emerge -av1 libsoup usw. installiert habe.

So konnte ich gnome-light installieren.

Das Meta-Paket gnome ging nicht, da sich immer irgendwelche Pakete während des Kompilierens geschrottet haben. Da scheinen noch einige Abhängigkeiten nicht zu stimmen.

--> Ich habe es nicht geschafft und hatte dann auch keine Lust mehr. Aber obiger Ansatz sollte dir schonmal helfen.

----------

## bell

Zum "Ausprobieren" solltest Du ein extra System nehmen. Denn wenn Dir was nicht gefällt, kann es mühselig werden es wieder loswerden.

Ich habe bei mir eine Extra Partition "testing-gentoo" wo ein "~amd64" Gentoo drin liegt. Dort experimentiere ich. Per Grub kann ich auswählen welches System ich boote. Und per mount/chroot kann ich aus dem produktiven Gentoo was in das Testing-Gentoo "nebenbei" installieren. Das Produktive Gentoo mülle ich mir nicht zu.

----------

## Josef.95

Und wie von bell im anderen Thread auch schon empfohlen, nutze für solche Experimente am besten auch ein eigenes Home, denn ein Downgrade wird idR nicht unterstützt.

----------

## Obelix

...ok - ich werde mich an euren Rat halten. Ich hab ja auf dem Server genug Platz, dann virtualisier ich dort ein System (ich wollte auch mal eine andere Distribution ansehen. Tips welche gut ist?) und schau mir Gnome dort dann an.

Vielen Dank! (nächste Frage im nächsten Thread  :Wink:  )

----------

## Tinitus

 *Obelix wrote:*   

> ...ok - ich werde mich an euren Rat halten. Ich hab ja auf dem Server genug Platz, dann virtualisier ich dort ein System (ich wollte auch mal eine andere Distribution ansehen. Tips welche gut ist?) und schau mir Gnome dort dann an.
> 
> Vielen Dank! (nächste Frage im nächsten Thread  )

 

Und hast Du gnome 3.6 nun am Laufen?. Bei mir geht es ganz gut...

----------

## Obelix

...ne, leider nicht. Ich soll/will ja ein eigenes Maschinchen (virtuell wohl) dafür verwenden, und das jetzt alles herzurichten dauert mir zu lange momentan.

Ich dachte ja ursprünglich, ich mach nebenbei ein Fenster auf und compilier den Gnome auf meiner Kiste. Und wenn er fertig ist, dann starte ich mal und probier bisserl rum. Aber jetzt so mit Rechner und eigener Installation...

----------

